
Google Code Blog: Gmail for Mobile HTML5 Series: Using Timers Effectively - Anon84
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/07/gmail-for-mobile-html5-series-using.html
======
ZeroGravitas
Someone from Adobe should tell Google that HTML5 wont be ready till the year
2525. The crazy fools are already using it.

~~~
johnnybgoode
In case someone doesn't get it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=662620>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's not just that one post. It's become a real "talking point" for Adobe
employees and pops up everywhere.

~~~
johnnybgoode
I know, but I linked to that post as a good example.

